# ¿Cómo hipervincular un thread?



## Miguelillo 87

Hola a todos, saben siempre he querido saber, ¿Cómo le hacen para hipervincular un thread? Digo he visto que muchos de mis compañeros en sus posts ponen , mira aquí está discusión y chaz ahí está la discusión con un hipervínculo, ¿Cómo hacen esto?


----------



## TimLA

Miguelillo 87 said:


> Hola a todos, saben siempre he querido saber, ¿Cómo le hacen para hipervincular un thread? Digo he visto que muchos de mis compañeros en sus posts ponen , mira aquí está discusión y chaz ahí está la discusión con un hipervínculo, ¿Cómo hacen esto?


 
Hola Miguelillo,

Es mas o menos facil, los pasos son asi:

1. Vai alla pagina que quisiera hipervincular.
2. Selecciona la direccion della pagina con il raton y toca "Ctrl" y "c" (copia) al mismo tiempo - Este paso va a meter la direccion dentro un buffer (memoria intermedia).
3. Vai a tu post para escribir tu commentario, por ejemplo "AQUI es el hipervinculo".
4. Con il raton, selecciona la palabra "AQUI" (cambia il color).
5. Al lado superior della ventana se puede ver una linea de simbolos. Casi in el medio se ve un simbolo della Tierra con una cadena por delante - toca el simbolo. Una ventana va a abrir con un rectangulo in que se puede colocar la direccion - toca "Ctrl" y "v" - y la direccion viene del buffer y va al rectangulo.
6. Toca "OK" - y ya!

Suerte


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Muchas gracias y pues fácil entre comillas, trataré de hacerlo y espero me vaya bien 
Gracias


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Te doy otra opción, igual pero distinta 
1. Ve a la dirección que deseas vincular y selecciona con tu ratón toda la dirección. Ahora da *(al mismo tiempo) "control (Crtl)"+C *, esta acción copiará la dirección y, como dice Tim, la pondrá en una memoria temporal.
2. Ve al lugar donde deseas que sea agregado el vínculo y pon *(al mismo tiempo) "control (Crtl)"+V*, esta acción pegará la dirección que habías copiado.
3. Ya debe aparecerte toda la dirección que deseas agregar en el lugar que quieres ¿cierto' (debe aparecerte, ya sabes: *http//:www...*", subrayado y en color azul.
4. Ahora vuelve a seleccionar ahí la dirección que acabas de pegar, con tu ratón.
5. Ya que la tienes seleccionada, escribe algo como "click/mira/aquí" o lo que quieras.
6. Elige guardar tu respuesta del modo habitual.
7. ¡Listo! Tienes ya un hipervínculo 

Saludos


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Tigger pero yo me refiero a como le hacen no con páginas web, sino con los threads de por ejemplo .- 
¿Qué es chilango?
 
Ah mira ya hemos hablado de ese tema en estos hilos mira aquí y acá 
 
A eso me refiero


----------



## TimLA

Miguelillo 87 said:


> Tigger pero yo me refiero a como le hacen no con páginas web, sino con los threads de por ejemplo .-
> ¿Qué es chilango?
> 
> Ah mira ya hemos hablado de ese tema en estos hilos mira aquí y acá
> 
> A eso me refiero


 
Es igual - solamente tiene che copiar la direccion de cualquier pagina en el internet...o en el universo!


----------



## bianconera

Que' buena pregunta M. yo tambien no sabi'a hacerlo.  Pero ahora lo intentare'


----------



## roxcyn

TimLA said:


> Hola Miguelillo,
> 
> Es mas o menos facil, los pasos son asi:
> 
> 1. *Va* *a la* p*á*gina que quisiera hipervincular.
> 2. Selecciona la direcci*ó*n *de la* p*á*gina con *el* rat*ó*n y toca "Ctrl" y "c" (copia) al mismo tiempo - Este paso va a meter la direccion dentro un buffer (memoria intermedia).
> 3. *Va* a tu post (o *mensaje*) para escribir tu commentario, por ejemplo "AQUÍ es el hipervinculo".
> 4. Con *el* rat*ó*n, selecciona la palabra "AQU*Í*" (cambia *el* color).
> 5. Al lado superior *de la *ventana se puede ver una l*í*nea de s*í*mbolos. Casi *en* el medio se ve un simbolo  *de la* Tierra con una cadena por delante - toca el s*í*mbolo. Una ventana va a abrir con un rectangulo in que se puede colocar la direccion - toca "Ctrl" y "v" - y la direccion viene del buffer y va al rectangulo.
> 6. Toca "OK" - y ya!
> 
> Suerte



Algunas correcciones 

Solamente possiamo scrivere: della, il, in e vai in italiano non in spagnolo .  

Recuerda:
*del* (*de + el*) y *al *(*a **+ el*) en español y los demás en italiano no en español: (della, nel, col, etc)


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Miguelillo 87 said:


> Tigger pero yo me refiero a como le hacen no con páginas web, sino con los threads de por ejemplo .-
> ¿Qué es chilango?
> 
> Ah mira ya hemos hablado de ese tema en estos hilos mira aquí y acá
> 
> A eso me refiero


 
Igualito, igualitito 
Pero tienes dos opciones:
a) Ir al hilo que quieres adjuntar y abrirlo y copiar la dirección desde la barra de tu navegador.
b) Copiar el nombre del hilo, por ejemplo, desde la página de buscar o el foro donde se encuentra, y luego pegarlo en el lugar que deseas 
Bueno, espero haberme explicado.
Saludos


----------



## TimLA

roxcyn said:


> Algunas correcciones
> 
> Solamente possiamo scrivere: della, il, in e vai in italiano non in spagnolo .
> 
> Recuerda:
> *del* (*de + el*) y *al *(*a **+ el*) en español y los demás en italiano no en español: (della, nel, col, etc)


 
Gracias Roxcyn...
Sempre mi confunde entre los due idiomas   
Pero no cuando parlo!!!


----------

